# Question about the iBookstore



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't have an iPad (as everyone knows) but I do have an iPhone. Re: the iBookstore...can I get to that on my phone? Do I need an app for that? What about through iTunes?

Thanks in advance,

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As far as I know, you can only get to it from the iBooks app, i.e., from the iPad.


Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shoot! This may be the thing that actually forces me to get an iPad.

How can you look for books in the iBookstore? Can you search by publisher?

L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

iBooks will be available for iPhone when we get the os upgrade this fall.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> iBooks will be available for iPhone when we get the os upgrade this fall.


Ah, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually, the iPhone update is supposed to be coming this summer and the iPad update is scheduled for the fall.  I suspect we'll get dates tomorrow - the new iPhone is expected to be debuted (for real, not in a bar!)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Shoot! This may be the thing that actually forces me to get an iPad.
> 
> How can you look for books in the iBookstore? Can you search by publisher?
> 
> L


Nope. Apparently only by Author and Title. Although you can restrict by Category and Released Date.

Mike


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I don't have an iPad (as everyone knows) but I do have an iPhone. Re: the iBookstore...can I get to that on my phone? Do I need an app for that? What about through iTunes?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> L


The new OS update for the iPhone will include the iBooks app, so hang in there, it's coming this summer!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> The new OS update for the iPhone will include the iBooks app, so hang in there, it's coming this summer!


I went over to the mall and looked at iPads--this is the first time I have actually touched one--and now, of course, I have major iPad envy. LOL.

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I went over to the mall and looked at iPads--this is the first time I have actually touched one--and now, of course, I have major iPad envy. LOL.
> 
> L


I did the same thing and ended up ordering two of them (32 and 64 wi-fi). Now I'm just trying to figure out how much space I truely need before I pick up one or the other.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I went over to the mall and looked at iPads--this is the first time I have actually touched one--and now, of course, I have major iPad envy. LOL.
> 
> L


Don't sell out on me, L. I don't even have a store any where near that I can go look at one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Don't sell out on me, L. I don't even have a store any where near that I can go look at one.


It's the first time I've been to the mall in ages. I mean really ages. They have a Teavana store. And a Coldwater Creek! Who knew? But all the iPads were out of stock--otherwise, I am sure I'd be playing with one now. But I keep hovering over the buy button at the Apple online store....

L


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Shall we hover together?  I don't have an iPhone since my cell service is Verizon instead of AT&T.  I recently bought the iTouch and like it better than I thought I would.  (I'm now listening to my second audio book.)  However, I've seen the iPad and and actually "touched" one.  None of the stores in Albuquerque have them in stock to buy, so...I haven't done an impulse buy yet.  And, the fact that I'm now camping in Colorado makes it harder.  The Apple website has been tempting though...

Gayle


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It's the first time I've been to the mall in ages. I mean really ages. They have a Teavana store. And a Coldwater Creek! Who knew? But all the iPads were out of stock--otherwise, I am sure I'd be playing with one now. But I keep hovering over the buy button at the Apple online store....
> 
> L


Ah...Coldwater Creek. Truly a store from the west. I have been in the flagship store many times. I have never been in a Teavana store, but I have learned there are several in the Seattle area. I am sipping my Teavana tea as I type on this cold rainy day.....is it really June? I am sure I can find an Apple store in Seattle so I can "look" at the iPad, but I really can't figure out why I "need" one when I have my iPod near me all the time.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

See, for me it is the other way around. Now that I have my iPad I look at my iTouch and wonder if I really _need_ it. I do like it for certain things like taking to the gym. BUT, if I had to pick one, after owning an iPad, I think I'd go with the iPad. It's just so cool. I do look at my iTouch now and think "the poor little thing!"

And, I have a Droid phone that I could use for putting music for my gym workout, etc.

Truthfully, I probably don't _need _any of it. It's just a matter of what I enjoy and personal preference...and these eyes ain't getting any younger!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Ah...Coldwater Creek. Truly a store from the west. I have been in the flagship store many times. I have never been in a Teavana store, but I have learned there are several in the Seattle area. I am sipping my Teavana tea as I type on this cold rainy day.....is it really June? I am sure I can find an Apple store in Seattle so I can "look" at the iPad, but I really can't figure out why I "need" one when I have my iPod near me all the time.


LOL-- oh, this is easy. Bellevue Square has an Apple Store, a Teavana, AND a Coldwater Creek.

And yes, it's June. Summer here is right on schedule. It should be here right after July 4th, if we're lucky!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Leslie, WWF is absolutely awesome on the iPad. You can see the while screen without scrolling all over the place. Wait, you beat most of us most of the time. Do we really want to see L with an iPad?

Melissa


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Leslie, WWF is absolutely awesome on the iPad. You can see the while screen without scrolling all over the place. Wait, you beat most of us most of the time. Do we really want to see L with an iPad?
> 
> Melissa


I don't think we should be giving Leslie any advantages at all!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> LOL-- oh, this is easy. Bellevue Square has an Apple Store, a Teavana, AND a Coldwater Creek.
> 
> And yes, it's June. Summer here is right on schedule. It should be here right after July 4th, if we're lucky!


I am sure I will make it there by the time summer is over. It is also time for a Trader Joe and Uwajimaya run.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am sure I will make it there by the time summer is over. It is also time for a Trader Joe and Uwajimaya run.


Hopefully a Trader Joe's will be coming to Maine in the near future. Rumor has it that a contract has been signed.

Meanwhile, my husband and daughter are telling me adamantly that I do NOT need an iPad. I can't figure out whey they are so opposed. Maybe they'd be jealous?

L


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, my husband and daughter are telling me adamantly that I do NOT need an iPad. I can't figure out whey they are so opposed. Maybe they'd be jealous?
> 
> L


My kids adamantly told me that I didn't need one too, but they knew I wold get one eventually anyway...and I did.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just caved....I ordered a 32gb 3g iPad from the Apple store. I am assuming I am grandfathered into the unlimited plan (if I want) even though I don't think I'll need that much bandwidth...

I can't believe it....

LOL

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just caved....I ordered a 32gb 3g iPad from the Apple store. I am assuming I am grandfathered into the unlimited plan (if I want) even though I don't think I'll need that much bandwidth...
> 
> I can't believe it....
> 
> ...


I am so deflated!  I am going to be out here all alone with my iPod Touch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am so deflated!  I am going to be out here all alone with my iPod Touch.


Well, you too can go to the Apple store...LOL

Trust me, it's really cool and I will probably love it more than I can imagine when it finally arrives. You can have the same experience.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just caved....I ordered a 32gb 3g iPad from the Apple store. I am assuming I am grandfathered into the unlimited plan (if I want) even though I don't think I'll need that much bandwidth...
> 
> I can't believe it....
> 
> ...


Yay Leslie!!! You are going to LOVE it!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Yay Leslie!!! You are going to LOVE it!!!


I am just worried that it will overtake my Kindle in gadget love. I don't like being a love 'em and leave 'em type of gal...

L


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am just worried that it will overtake my Kindle in gadget love. I don't like being a love 'em and leave 'em type of gal...
> 
> L


Oh it won't. I tell my family it's like having more than one child...Just because you love the new bundle of joy doesn't mean you love the others any less. Of course with any new bundle of joy, it takes a lot of your attention at first.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I am just worried that it will overtake my Kindle in gadget love. I don't like being a love 'em and leave 'em type of gal...
> 
> L


You'll love it. I take my iPad EVERYWHERE with me. Work, play, out to eat, home, waiting, travel...the thing is the most awesome ever. You will not want to put it down. I've had mine for about a month (I got the 3g one, too) and I'd find myself sitting in my living room with a 52 inch tv, cable, DVD, Blue-Ray, Xbox360, and PS3. I'd ignore all those and watch tv shows on the iPad. LOL, I was like something is wrong with this picture. The iPad is THAT addictive!

The good news is that with the Kindle app, you can have all your books on the iPad and the Kindle. So, even if you're feeling like a cheating spouse on your Kindle, you'll still use your Kindle stuffs on the iPad. I find myself using both, depending on where I am and what I'm doing.

Shamefully, though, I prefer the iPad when reading. Something about the page turning, the color, the screen, the novelty of it all...the iPad just feels more like a hardcover book to me. I will usually pick the iPad to read on. It IS heavier though, so when I get tired of holding it (mostly when I read in bed), I'll switch over to the Kindle. Also, the Kindle is better if you are out in the sunshine; the iPad doesn't handle direct sun very well. Also - I don't use the iBookstore. It's ALOT more expensive than the Amazon store and I haven't been able to find all the indie authors I love to download on the iBookstore. I can get more for my buck at Amazon.

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats Leslie, you are going to love it!! 

I enjoy reading on the iPad more than the kindle too. In fact, I have been considering selling my kindle but haven't decided yet. 

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Leslie! I think you're really going to like it.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats Leslie. Once you sipped the Kool-aid, there is no going back.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now my husband is giving me grief for being an early adopter. He's telling me I should've waited six months for the new, better iPad that will be coming out, right on the heels of the new iPhone.

L


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Now my husband is giving me grief for being an early adopter. He's telling me I should've waited six months for the new, better iPad that will be coming out, right on the heels of the new iPhone.
> 
> L


Tell him the new updated version won't be out until April 2011. Apple has a very regular cycle when it comes to updating their equipment. What you _will_ get this Fall is an update to OS version 4 for your iPad that is free!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Tell him the new updated version won't be out until April 2011. Apple has a very regular cycle when it comes to updating their equipment. What you _will_ get this Fall is an update to OS version 4 for your iPad that is free!
> 
> Best Wishes!


Good. Thank you for this info.

Personally, I think he had a bad day at work and then is jealous, so I am getting a double whammy. When that happens, the best thing to do is ignore and not rise to the bait.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Good. Thank you for this info.
> 
> Personally, I think he had a bad day at work and then is jealous, so I am getting a double whammy. When that happens, the best thing to do is ignore and not rise to the bait.
> 
> L


Instead you take it out on me and beat me at WWF by 185 points!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Instead you take it out on me and beat me at WWF by 185 points!


Sorry, Jane! After a string of games with lousy letters, I have suddenly hit my stride again...

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Sorry, Jane! After a string of games with lousy letters, I have suddenly hit my stride again...
> 
> L


I get it! When I beat you, it is due to a string of your lousy letters! And here I thought I was just getting better!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Well, you too can go to the Apple store...LOL
> 
> Trust me,* it's really cool and I will probably love it more than I can imagine when it finally arrives.* You can have the same experience.


I think you're right about that! I have the 64gb 3G, and I love it more every day, and they keep coming out with more and more apps for it. I'm hardly getting anything else done (only read 2 books in May ).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After damping down my enthusiasm for two days, now I am starting to get excited. But I am trying to keep my mind focused because it is not supposed to get here until June 24th! Ack! Maybe I'll be lucky and it will arrive early....

L


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

A thread after my own heart! I don't have an iPad either.
Have researched,read diff info, looked some more & still 
at that do I/don't I need an iPad.Pretty sure I don't...
but want is a whole diff thing.Don't have an iphone.Have a hearing
problem that makes them a waste of $$ for me.
Do have an iMac,plus an old desk Mac.I'm not up to date on all the latest
.it's just the iPad that makes my heart go pitty pat


----------

